# Paging Phil to the Bike ID Dept for a ???



## yeshoney (Apr 19, 2009)

Newest build ~ Serial is C79093, I am assuming a CWC product, but I could be wrong.  It is 24" frame, factory grey with black pinstripe wheels ND D outback, ND W up front, Flying Heart 23 tooth Skip tooth.  Badged as you can see as a "Road King" Torrington 8 pedals, had a Schwinn seat and Schwinn black Chubby's of 50's vintage - both were trashed as they were dried out. The maroon paint is original, but is not a very quality paint job, very blotchy and uneven but nonetheless factory.  I saw another bike this evening, a Schwinn with the same fork pinstripes and a blade fork.  I am stumped.  HELP!

Thanks, Joe


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Joe, Thanks for posting the pictures and serial number. The bike is an early postwar CWC product. 

The junior and juvenile frames followed their own patterns and chronologies and are not always just a smaller version of the 26? frames. I have one other frame like this one cataloged with the serial number; D88549 Cw.

That frame is probably from about early 1948. Since your serial number is close your bike is probably a few months earlier. The Cw suffix seems to have been added to the serial numbers at about that time so I wouldn?t be surprised if your frame did or didn?t have it.

The twisted heart chain ring was first used in 1940 and continued to be used after the war. A similar junior frame appears in CWC photographs from about 1941. The difference on the prewar frames is the inclusion of drop stand ears and a weld bead around the exposed interfacing edge between the stays and the drop out plate. After the war the drop outs no longer have the weld bead or the drop ears.  That fork and its three stripe paint job appear on both late prewar and early postwar models.


----------



## yeshoney (Apr 19, 2009)

*Once again U R Da Man!*

Phil,

Your knowledge is unmatchable!  One more question - actually two more.  Can you help identify the correct chainguard for this bike?  and the Road King badge, where did it get marketed thru?  hardware? Auto Parts? dept. Store?  Any ideas?

I have the fenders for this and they are peaked, but the stays are tweaked, so no fenders til I can get them straightened out.

Joe


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 20, 2009)

If the bike originally was fitted with a chain guard it would probably be the basic one used by CWC like the one on this bike:

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=2546&d=1230598105

I?m not directly familiar with the badge on your bike. The same badge that is on your CWC bike turned up on a juvenile Colson on this site some time back.

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1228&highlight=road+king

Seiberling used the Road King moniker on bikes they sold and they are known to have sold both Colson and CWC built bikes so they may be the distributor although the Seiberling badges I have seen have both Seiberling _and_ Road King on them.


----------



## yeshoney (Apr 20, 2009)

*Yes!*

Hooch posted the juvenile Colson with that badge!  Well, it did have a guard as you can see wear on the downtube where the bracket was attached.  I will keep a lookout for a guard.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 20, 2009)

That guard was made for several years and maroon is sort of a CWC signature color so a good match for your bike should turn up relatively easily.


----------

